# roamio showing 10/100 and not gigabit on switch



## s10023 (Nov 12, 2013)

i have cat 6a run throughout my house. my patch panel is a cat 6 panel.
on my HP gigabit switch, i have minis blinking gigabit connection but roamio pro blinking 10/100. does this sound right to anyone?


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

That does not sound correct......my Pro shows a gigabit connection on my dLink switch.

I'd switch cables real quick to test.

-Kevin


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Roamio Base model only has 10/100 ethernet. The Pro and Plus models have 10/100/1000. Since you have Roamio Pro it should be gigabit.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

kbmb said:


> That does not sound correct......my Pro shows a gigabit connection on my dLink switch.
> 
> I'd switch cables real quick to test.
> 
> -Kevin


Cables, and also try another device with already known working GB speed. Also try the Roamio at another location/port/cable already known to be working. Since you've got the minis, this should all be doable (if annoying  ).


----------



## KevinG (Sep 3, 2003)

s10023 said:


> i have cat 6a run throughout my house. my patch panel is a cat 6 panel.
> on my HP gigabit switch, i have minis blinking gigabit connection but roamio pro blinking 10/100. does this sound right to anyone?


I'd say if your minis are blinking gig then something is definitely wrong...since minis aren't gig. Are you interpreting the color of the lights in reverse? Sounds like it is working perfectly.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

KevinG said:


> I'd say if your minis are blinking gig then something is definitely wrong...since minis aren't gig. Are you interpreting the color of the lights in reverse? Sounds like it is working perfectly.


Good point  Don't own any minis myself so hadn't thought of that.


----------



## Time_Lord (Jun 4, 2012)

Assuming your switch is good, verify your cabling, 10/100 only requires 2 pairs but gig requires all 4 pairs in the cable.

I had a nice looking patch cable, said Cat 5e on it but upon closer inspection I noticed it only had 2 of the 4 pairs. I think this was the network cable that came with my old Premier but not positive.

Oh, Cat 5e meets the 1Gb/s spec. Obviously this cable didn't meet the spec. 

-TL


----------



## KevinG (Sep 3, 2003)

I still stand by my assertion that nothing is wrong. The minis are reporting 100, the roamio is reporting gig, and the OP is misinterpreting the colors (speeds).


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

KevinG said:


> I still stand by my assertion that nothing is wrong. The minis are reporting 100, the roamio is reporting gig, and the OP is misinterpreting the colors (speeds).


Could be. Another real possibility is there are common switches out there with bad documentation that reverse the colors of the indicators. I agree, it sounds as though there is nothing is wrong with the network or cabling - there would have to be at least two major things wrong with the network, and that is unlikely.


----------



## Time_Lord (Jun 4, 2012)

CrispyCritter said:


> ...Another real possibility is there are common switches out there with bad documentation that reverse the colors of the indicators....


Documentation is never poorly written... or is it? Oh wait the work light I have said very clearly in the instructions "Do not use near live children" so I guess using near dead children is ok?


----------



## KevinG (Sep 3, 2003)

Time_Lord said:


> Oh wait the work light I have said very clearly in the instructions "Do not use near live children" so I guess using near dead children is ok?


It's been my experience that the dead ones rarely, if ever, reach out and touch the hot bulb. The live ones can be extremely unpredictable.


----------



## s10023 (Nov 12, 2013)

UPDATE: misread my switch. sorry!
roamio pro = gigabit
mini = 10/100


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

KevinG said:


> I still stand by my assertion that nothing is wrong. The minis are reporting 100, the roamio is reporting gig, and the OP is misinterpreting the colors (speeds).


Winner winner...chicken dinner! 

-Kevin


----------



## s10023 (Nov 12, 2013)

well, sort of... as it turns out i wasnt misinterpreting the colors, but rather following the cord back from my switch to the panel incorrectly. the cords were wrapped around each other and the one i thought was the mini was actually the roamio


----------



## KevinG (Sep 3, 2003)

kbmb said:


> Winner winner...chicken dinner!
> 
> -Kevin


I'll expect my chocolate chip cookie in the mail. 



s10023 said:


> well, sort of... as it turns out i wasnt misinterpreting the colors, but rather following the cord back from my switch to the panel incorrectly. the cords were wrapped around each other and the one i thought was the mini was actually the roamio


monoprice.com - tons of different colors for ethernet cables in all different lengths at fantastic prices.  I try to never have the same color cable twice at any given switch. It isn't always possible, but it helps!


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

KevinG said:


> I'll expect my chocolate chip cookie in the mail.
> 
> monoprice.com - tons of different colors for ethernet cables in all different lengths at fantastic prices.  I try to never have the same color cable twice at any given switch. It isn't always possible, but it helps!


To followup on that.....I did find that Cable Matters sells good quality Cat6 cables on Amazon that are Prime eligible:

http://amzn.com/B00C2DL96W

Love Monoprice....but hate to pay for shipping since I'm a prime member.

-Kevin


----------



## KevinG (Sep 3, 2003)

kbmb said:


> To followup on that.....I did find that Cable Matters sells good quality Cat6 cables on Amazon that are Prime eligible:
> 
> http://amzn.com/B00C2DL96W
> 
> ...


This is an *excellent* find!

If only they had a multi-color pack that covered the other 4 colors.

Or a pack that came with each of the nine colors instead of only 5.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## GmanTiVo (Mar 9, 2003)

s10023 said:


> UPDATE: misread my switch. sorry!
> roamio pro = gigabit
> mini = 10/100


So using CAT6a on the Minis is overkill?

I am about to do some tinkering with mu Home Network and was goung to use a CAT6a for a mini located approx 70 ft away from the nearest Gigabit Switch. Using just CAT6 will save me approx $10 (monoprice.com)

thoughts?


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

6a is not needed for the Mini itself, though perhaps if you put something else there down the road it might be useful. Although even for that, in a home environment Cat 6 should be fine for gigabit.


----------



## GmanTiVo (Mar 9, 2003)

CrispyCritter said:


> 6a is not needed for the Mini itself, though perhaps if you put something else there down the road it might be useful. Although even for that, in a home environment Cat 6 should be fine for gigabit.


cool, ty for the information :up:

I was more concerned about bandwith (usage) and distance rather than speed, and there will be no other devices on iit in down the road.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

CrispyCritter said:


> 6a is not needed for the Mini itself, though perhaps if you put something else there down the road it might be useful. Although even for that, in a home environment Cat 6 should be fine for gigabit.


Cat6 is not needed for any tivo. The Gigabit spec was designed to run on Cat5e. I've been running Gigabit at home on Cat5e since 2001 without issues.


----------



## KevinG (Sep 3, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> Cat6 is not needed for any tivo. The Gigabit spec was designed to run on Cat5e. I've been running Gigabit at home on Cat5e since 2001 without issues.


Agreed. Same here.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Doing in-wall wiring with 6 to futureproof is good... absolutely no reason to buy patch cables at anything above 5e for the foreseeable future.


----------

